# risks due to high hba1c



## KtBan (Jan 28, 2013)

I havent been on here in a while, Ive just been trying to keep on top on my diabetes and not worry myself about what can go wrong. Im now 17 weeks but have had a bit of a stressful week and need some advice!
My bloods the last week have been abit all over the place, not exactly high but Iv been frequently testing at around 10, but then by trying to correct this by giving myself more nova rapid at meals, Iv instead gone too low! I have a diabetes appointment tomorrow so hopefully the docs will tell me how to change my insulin (prob my lantus) and sort that out! Im hoping one week of not so good levels will not greatly affect things, like I said they havent been extremely high just higher then what Id like!

My main question is to do with early hba1c. I did post about getting pregnant with a high hbac1 but I didnt say what I was at and am now worrying more about it. I was 12 point something(sorry cant remember the point!) and I know this is really not good, and I have done my best to get my levels down. The doctors seem quite happy with what my levels have been at since finding out I was pregnant and taking better control but I am just wondering if having a high hba1c at conception will still increase the chances of stillbirth etc. I know my 20 week scan will look for abnormalities in development which would be down to my hba1c, but with some luck if everything is ok at that scan and i continue to keep my sugar levels down. Am i still at a higher risk or is it more to do with the development in those first few moths which my next scan should show up anyway??

I know theres still the higher risk of stillbirth and the baby dieing in the womb (sorry to be morbid and blunt) in diabetic pregnancies, but basically if my 20 scan shows everythings developed normally, will i hopefully just be in the same boat as most women with diabetes and pregnancy? 

Sorry to ramble and I hope I make sense!! And again I know no one can predict the finally outcome of any pregnancy, diabetic or not, so Im not asking for someone to just tell me everything will be ok!

thanks!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 28, 2013)

So let me get this straight:

You have an HbA1c 12. Something when you conceived

You then realised you were pregnant and your levels improved dramatically

You are now in your 2nd trimester and occasionally get high readings, overcorrect and hypo.

Well, no-one can tell you it's going to be ok, even if you report low hbA1c at conception and perfectly smooth time thereafter.  What they can tell you is that since realising you were pregnant, You have done the right thing all the way through.  which isn't easy.

I don't know if an 'all clear' 20 weeks scan means 'your baby definitely doesn't have any diabetes associated problems.'. Im not sure it's possible for anyone to say that.  You should ask you obstetrician outright if you want to know. 

I do know that fluctuations in the 2nd trimester are less serious as long as you keep on top of them.

And that you policy of not concentrating on the risks but concentrating on keeping your blood sugars as good as possible, was an excellent one.  

It's so, so hard: we all beat ourselves up all the time. I just got a level of 12 before my tea and can guarantee I'll worry about it for ages.  But you can say you tried your best with what knowledge you had at the time - which you DID - and you must rest easy with yourself or you'll go mad. You didn't ask to be diabetic: stop trying to blame yourself.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 28, 2013)

...for problems that hopefully don't exist anyway!!

Well done for getting through so far, so well.  Sorry not to be able to answer your direct questions about risk and so on (your team will know the precise research that has been done) but most of all, remember that statistics aren't very useful when talking about 1 individual's outcome and that you have obviously put a lot of work into keeping the risks as low as you can.   :0)

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## KtBan (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! 
I know i should just concentrate on what i can do now but you cant help but worry! 
I know theres not an 'all clear' at the 20 week scan, i just ment that if there were any major problems this would be the first time the docs will be able to look in detail to see if the heart is developing as normal, for example.

I definatly will be asking the doctors tomorrow but im guessing the answers will be pretty vague as they definatly dont like to say anythings safe/going to be fine etc (which is understandable).


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2013)

Well having recently had a really interesting but very brief lecture from a midwife who teaches midwifery to midwives at a University Medical school LOL, about how big a developing foetus is at various stages, she actually stated that by about 6-8 week all the important parts have already been formed.  In other words the ones for the heart have a label on em that says Heart, and the lungs one have a Lungs label  etc etc  The next 10-12 weeks are about developing those embryonic clusters of cells into their final items, and the last 20 weeks are about growth growth growth. And the organs maturing ready for birth.

NB I have nothing to do with midwifery, I'm actually taking a short form teaching course and this was to demonstrate the worth of 'teaching aids'.  She used a jelly bean for the 6-8 week babe and a ruddy gurt water melon for the birth weight infant.  (If you think shoulders are hard to get out, they sure gotta be easier than the melon she had in her carrier bag that day!)


----------



## KtBan (Jan 29, 2013)

Lizzzie said:


> ...for problems that hopefully don't exist anyway!!
> 
> Well done for getting through so far, so well.  Sorry not to be able to answer your direct questions about risk and so on (your team will know the precise research that has been done) but most of all, remember that statistics aren't very useful when talking about 1 individual's outcome and that you have obviously put a lot of work into keeping the risks as low as you can.   :0)
> 
> Let us know how it goes?



Well just got back from my appointment and my hba1c has gone down to 7.1 =] so im happy with that!! Has give me a positive boost!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2013)

KtBan said:


> Well just got back from my appointment and my hba1c has gone down to 7.1 =] so im happy with that!! Has give me a positive boost!



That's great news, really pleased for you!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 29, 2013)

Wooo!  Well done :0). :0).


----------

